# AEI Engineering -- SE and Structural PE Prep classes



## Titleistguy (Nov 16, 2019)

For those interested or that haven't heard, I just wanted to remind everyone that Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati (the two SE professors / contributors we all love) are no longer with EET, they've gone on to create *AEI Engineering*.  

I can't comment on their other offering (PE structural bc I haven't take it but I'd bet money if its like the SE course than its outstanding) but for SE purposes I'd reccomend to anyone wanting to take a prep course that these two gentlemen are worth following and its important to know they're now AEI Engineering.

Why am I writing this?  Three reasons:

1)  I've been preparing for the worst (not passing) and as such needed to follow up with Dr. Ibrahim on the retake policy.  Which to their credit they're going to honor.  Which is one really good reason (amongst many) to take these courses. 

2) I think its important to get the word out to anyone interested in taking EET that the reason EET is so beloved and highly regarded within the online SE community is BECAUSE of these two professors and they're now *AEI Engineering*.

3) I'm trying to pay it forward a bit here... I found out originally about EET from the internet and it was this forum that sold me on them by reading through old reviews...well I want to make sure future SE test takers (particularly those like me from the east side of the country) can find current information. 

Here's the link to their website (below) and I cant reccomend this class(es) enough.  If anyone has any questions on style, quality, intensity or anything else regarding these classes please don't hesitate to post here or msg me privately.    I'd reccomend posting here so that many of the others active on this forum that have taken their class can comment as well.  

http://www.aei-california.com/


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 16, 2019)

I took EET, now AEI, and it was great.  The lectures had a very active back and forth with a lot of example problems.  Outside of the lectures, there were an ENORMOUS amount of homework, quiz, and test problems.  Remember, the only way to pass the exam is to PRACTICE!  Finally, Dr. Ibrahim wore a tie every lecture, even Saturday mornings.  I think that is a reflection of just how serious and buttoned up he was about the course.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 16, 2019)

Cough... Paid by aei.... Cough.


----------



## User1 (Nov 18, 2019)

for the record i agree with the above,

but also, on the EET website, it refers to/redirects to AEI so hopefully that will help direct people where they need to go.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 21, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> Cough... Paid by aei.... Cough.


Lol -- if by paid you mean, I paid for the classes, then you're correct.  I have no reason but for my own experience to highly recommended them.  In fact, I think if I was paid by them I'd be in violation of my own company's conflict of interest policies -- and I'm not in the business of getting fired.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 21, 2019)

Currently signed up for Lateral with AEI, extended over from EET. Quite honestly I don't think there are better instructors than Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati for structural. I took a lot of classes out there for structural depth (Civil PE) and these guys not only had the best material, they had the patience and interest to present the material. Looking forward to the Lateral and Vertical classes with them. FYI Dr. Zayati's summary notes for concrete and steel, as well as Dr. Ibrahims wood and masonry, is what I use as reference every time in the office, not to mention in the exam.


----------



## Titleistguy (Nov 21, 2019)

I agree...there's an irony here that concrete is generally my weaker subject but they're my favorite of all the notes...(probably bc of how useful they were.)


----------



## ZEZO4 (Nov 25, 2019)

I highly recommend them, I took the lateral S.E. and passed with them, also I'm using their lectures for my work, from my experience, Dr. Ibrahim and Dr. Zayati are a very helpful and quick response to all questions.


----------



## organix (Dec 1, 2019)

Yup, took vertical in the summer and now registered for the lateral. Seems hard to beat in terms of quality, quantity, and price.


----------

